# Frontosa Kavalla group (RARE)



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

here is my Kavalla Frontosa group 2 males 5 females. the have quite a bit of yellow in the dorsal fin and the top half of their body compared to other species of frontosa.

Group Shot










Alpha Male










































Betta Male


















Couple of Ladies


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

nice looking frontosa actually I've never seen them before but they look good...


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

I absolutely love your frontosa. Nice pics of those beautiul fish.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks fella's


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Cool front's Dan


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

flawless FRonts like always Dan....I just got 4-2" kavalla's , any suggestions?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

look like burundis


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i think they are burundi variant but kavalla collection point.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice PGD!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

just had 4, 3" down to 3.....sux...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

do thay ever breed? you seem to have alot of them


----------

